# ALRI Lean Dreams



## zombul (Apr 28, 2009)

I always like to try alot of different products and a buddy kept telling me about this one and I was reluctant to take it because of zma and so many other "night time products" but I gave in and did. The first night I was almost in like a comatosed sleep. I remember waking up and going to the bathroom and being so damn tired. However when the alarm went off I felt GOOOOOD!!! So I wasn't going to credit Lean Dreams with it just yet, and I tried it again last night. Same thing I woke up and felt incredible and this stuff put me out in about an hour. I HIGHLY reccomend this as I have tried it myself and will use it many more times in my life I assure you.

ALRI Venom Lean Dreams 60 Caps

Try this and I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## workingatit43 (Apr 28, 2009)

zombul said:


> I always like to try alot of different products and a buddy kept telling me about this one and I was reluctant to take it because of zma and so many other "night time products" but I gave in and did. The first night I was almost in like a comatosed sleep. I remember waking up and going to the bathroom and being so damn tired. However when the alarm went off I felt GOOOOOD!!! So I wasn't going to credit Lean Dreams with it just yet, and I tried it again last night. Same thing I woke up and felt incredible and this stuff put me out in about an hour. I HIGHLY reccomend this as I have tried it myself and will use it many more times in my life I assure you.
> 
> ALRI Venom Lean Dreams 60 Caps
> 
> Try this and I don't think you'll be disappointed.



I agree I have tried this from Discount bodybuilding supplements from BSN and other leading brands on sbmuscle.com and was very pleased.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2009)

I use Tylenol PM sometimes.


----------



## nni (Apr 28, 2009)

after being caught spiking several products, i would never purposely ingest anything from alri.


----------



## presto1 (Apr 28, 2009)

I must say that if sleeping is a problem for you, this stuff does do the trick! It does it quickly and zero "hangover" the following morning.


----------



## Hench (Apr 28, 2009)

Melatonin is listed in the ingredients, what size is the dose?

I also noticed that salvia was on the list, is that salvia as in the psychoactive drug salvia?


----------



## CG (Apr 28, 2009)

Hang on a second, if I recall correctly this is the product that is supposed to help you cut fat while you sleep... If it only works as a sleep aid fuckit, call your doctor, get some ambien and save a few bucks


----------



## presto1 (Apr 28, 2009)

2 caps hour before bedtime. I've been taking 3 and works fine.


----------



## zombul (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know anything about cutting fat, I was given a sample by a buddy on 2 occasions. I woke up feeling like Zeus! I am still pumped as odd as it sounds and it's not mental either. I suggest anyone in disbelief give it a try.


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 28, 2009)

I really like 1-carboxy.  I bought bulk, capped myself, and its effective in small doses.  ZMA works well too, and so does simply sleep.


----------



## nkira (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok, this is off the topic question,

Many of us use sleep aids in various forms like Melatonin, ZMA,  Tylenol, lean dream & many more, but if the sleep that you get with all this supps is compared to natural sleep (no aids) then what are the differences?  

Is it really like natural sleep?

No offense here, I myself take Melatonin & ZMA but I am curious to know.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2009)

nkira said:


> Ok, this is off the topic question,
> 
> Many of us use sleep aids in various forms like Melatonin, ZMA,  Tylenol, lean dream & many more, but if the sleep that you get with all this supps is compared to natural sleep (no aids) then what are the differences?
> 
> ...



Personally, I only take a Tylenol PM on occasion, maybe once or at most twice per week if I feel like I have not been getting deep and restful sleep, I don't want to be "dependent" on any sleep aids.

Another sleep aid (I have no idea why it works) is Tribulus, I have experienced this and heard it from MANY users. IronMagLabs prides itself on using a extremely high quality Tribulus extract: *Tribulus Terrestris*, and the other benefit that most users experience is increased libido, so you cannot really go wrong!


----------



## nkira (Apr 29, 2009)

So, is the supp/med induced sleep as good as natural sleep?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2009)

nkira said:


> So, is the supp/med induced sleep as good as natural sleep?



if I take a Tylenol PM my sleep is deeper, however it tends to make it hard to wake up and I tend to have a tired feeling for several hours in the morning.


----------



## nkira (Apr 29, 2009)

Melatonin & ZMA does the same to me, If I stay fooling around after taking mel & zma then the next morning I wakeup all groggy 

 But after about 30 mins (I mean after I get my 1st shot of tea in the morning) I am OK & do feel fresh & energetic through out the day. 

Lately I have been getting dark circle's under the eye & as far as I Know they are related to sleeping, right? Any suggestion for the darkies?


----------



## Built (Apr 29, 2009)

Prince said:


> Personally, I only take a Tylenol PM on occasion, maybe once or at most twice per week if I feel like I have not been getting deep and restful sleep, I don't want to be "dependent" on any sleep aids.
> 
> Another sleep aid (I have no idea why it works) is Tribulus, I have experienced this and heard it from MANY users. IronMagLabs prides itself on using a extremely high quality Tribulus extract: *Tribulus Terrestris*, and the other benefit that most users experience is increased libido, so you cannot really go wrong!



Tribulus -> stiffies -> orgasm -> sleep (in males)

Makes sense to me!


----------



## nkira (Apr 29, 2009)

Btw Built, any suggestions for the darkies under the eye?



Built said:


> Tribulus -> stiffies -> orgasm -> sleep (in males)
> 
> Makes sense to me!


----------



## Built (Apr 29, 2009)

Revlon.


----------



## Chubby (Apr 29, 2009)

Built said:


> Revlon.


----------



## Built (Apr 29, 2009)

It's a brand of makeup.


----------



## zombul (Apr 30, 2009)

I used Lean Dreams again last night and slept fairly well again. I ate before bedtime and in very odd fashion, I woke up ran to the bathroom and puked.I have not been sick or had any reason to vomit but just woke up and vomited. I like the Lean Dreams but am going to use them once or twice a week as well and going to lay off them tonight.


----------



## highpockets (Apr 30, 2009)

Prince said:


> Personally, I only take a Tylenol PM on occasion, maybe once or at most twice per week if I feel like I have not been getting deep and restful sleep, I don't want to be "dependent" on any sleep aids.
> 
> Another sleep aid (I have no idea why it works) is Tribulus, I have experienced this and heard it from MANY users. IronMagLabs prides itself on using a extremely high quality Tribulus extract: *Tribulus Terrestris*, and the other benefit that most users experience is increased libido, so you cannot really go wrong!



I sometimes take Tylenol PM also, especially after a heavy leg day when my knees are aching. However, since starting my PCT last Saturday and incorporating Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels I've noticed that the last couple of nights I've really slept well. And waking up with no groggy feeling is great!


----------



## nkira (Apr 30, 2009)

What food did you have? Did you take Lean Dream before eating the bedtime food of after that?




zombul said:


> I used Lean Dreams again last night and slept fairly well again. I ate before bedtime and in very odd fashion, I woke up ran to the bathroom and puked.I have not been sick or had any reason to vomit but just woke up and vomited. I like the Lean Dreams but am going to use them once or twice a week as well and going to lay off them tonight.


----------



## nkira (Apr 30, 2009)

I might go for this, what do you think?

Amway India : Artistry Replenishing Eye Creme



Built said:


> It's a brand of makeup.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2009)

highpockets said:


> I sometimes take Tylenol PM also, especially after a heavy leg day when my knees are aching. However, since starting my PCT last Saturday and incorporating Anabolic-Matrix Rx??? - Maximize Natural Testosterone Levels I've noticed that the last couple of nights I've really slept well. And waking up with no groggy feeling is great!


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 30, 2009)

nni said:


> after being caught spiking several products, i would never purposely ingest anything from alri.



What were their products spiked with?


----------



## nni (Apr 30, 2009)

FDA Expands Warning to Consumers About Tainted Weight Loss Pills


----------



## zombul (Apr 30, 2009)

nkira said:


> What food did you have? Did you take Lean Dream before eating the bedtime food of after that?



 Tuna and some brown rice. I had it then took a shower and took the lean dreams another 20 minutes after that. My stomach feels a little weak today even but I have no other symptoms.


----------



## zombul (Apr 30, 2009)

nni said:


> FDA Expands Warning to Consumers About Tainted Weight Loss Pills



 Thats funny one of the other samples I  got was Venom Hyperdrive


----------



## zombul (May 8, 2009)

Took them again last night and slept great, with no problems.


----------



## presto1 (May 11, 2009)

I've been using this stuff for a couple of months and overall I like the results. One thing I have noticed is you need to be careful if you are a middle of the night protein eater. 

I usually will get up after being asleep for 2-3 hours and have some protein but after last night I think I'll curtail that. In the past I've experienced major heartburn when I go back to bed and last night I basically "threw up" in my mouth after falling back asleep (yummy!)! 

Apparently, eating anything after you take this stuff is a bad idea, especially if you go back to sleep.


----------



## zombul (May 12, 2009)

That may have been why I had a problem. I took it last night and went to bed early and feel great today.


----------

